# Nausea 5dpo?? Anyone else have this?



## Matos2010

So I wake up this morning and start driving to work and get an overwhelming Nauseous feeling! It was so bad that I had to breathe in and out deeply to stop myself from vomiting, then when I got to work I had to run and get a gingerale and bagel to try and make the feeling go away. Maybe I have a stomache bug or something? Isn't it too early to get this kind of symptom from pregnancy? One can only hope! Fx'd!

...anyone else have this so soon and get BFP??

:dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi Matos2010! I know this post is a couple months old but I am having the same exact symptoms. I am 5dpo and really nauseous. I thought it was too early! I see you are pregnant now congratulations! If you get this post, can you tell me if you did indeed get your :bfp: from that cycle? I am hoping...


----------



## hopefulwishin

Im in the same boat! I believe I ovulated on the 15th, and since the 18th Ive been feeling so nauseous. It hits me in the morning time. I woke up today having cramps again. Its not bad cramping, just on and off cramping.


----------



## sweetpea417

I also have had cramping. Very hopeful!


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

It's probably the progesterone that makes folk feel queasy so soon but that should by all accounts be a good sign of a good strong ovulation if nothing else. I don't particularly chart or anything, but since I have very regular cycles I have a basic idea of OV. However this month I literally felt waves of sick from 2dpo, maybe I just ovulated earlier than I thought.


----------



## babydream87

I am about 7dpo... I have had nausea, slight stomach cramping and I've been so balloted.. could this b a sign of early pg???? Or am i going crazy... This is my first time TTC... Xoxo


----------



## sweetpea417

babydream87 said:


> I am about 7dpo... I have had nausea, slight stomach cramping and I've been so balloted.. could this b a sign of early pg???? Or am i going crazy... This is my first time TTC... Xoxo

Could be signs of implantation. That's what I am hoping hoping hoping happened to me yesterday! 

C'mon :bfp: !!!

When are you ladies testing?


----------



## babydream87

sweetpea417 said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> I am about 7dpo... I have had nausea, slight stomach cramping and I've been so balloted.. could this b a sign of early pg???? Or am i going crazy... This is my first time TTC... Xoxo
> 
> Could be signs of implantation. That's what I am hoping hoping hoping happened to me yesterday!
> 
> C'mon :bfp: !!!
> 
> When are you ladies testing?Click to expand...

I hope so.... I won't b testing till next Sunday... I feel like that a year away!!!! How about you? What CD are u? Xox


----------



## hopefulwishin

Well, if AF doesnt show up by 4/1, i will for sure test by then. But in the meantime, Im going to wait it out and see what happens. Today, I calculate would be 6dpo for me, and I woke up feeling tired again, slept from 11pm to 7am, got the kids to school, came back and slept again from 8am to 11:30am! Not like me at all! More cramping thats been coming and going since 3dpo. My breasts feel alittle sore, but not bad or anything. My cervix is still high and soft like. Oh and last night I had the most horriable leg aches in my upper legs. It was weird, I hadnt of done anything that would cause it. I feel better today though.


----------



## boxxey

m 5 dpo im crampy, pukey and headache


----------



## babydream87

sweetpea417 said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> I am about 7dpo... I have had nausea, slight stomach cramping and I've been so balloted.. could this b a sign of early pg???? Or am i going crazy... This is my first time TTC... Xoxo
> 
> Could be signs of implantation. That's what I am hoping hoping hoping happened to me yesterday!
> 
> C'mon :bfp: !!!
> 
> When are you ladies testing?Click to expand...

I hope so.... I won't b testing till next Sunday... I feel like that a year away!!!! How about you? What CD are u? Xox


----------



## sweetpea417

babydream87 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> I am about 7dpo... I have had nausea, slight stomach cramping and I've been so balloted.. could this b a sign of early pg???? Or am i going crazy... This is my first time TTC... Xoxo
> 
> Could be signs of implantation. That's what I am hoping hoping hoping happened to me yesterday!
> 
> C'mon :bfp: !!!
> 
> When are you ladies testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so.... I won't b testing till next Sunday... I feel like that a year away!!!! How about you? What CD are u? XoxClick to expand...

I am 6 dpo today. I start testing earrrrly at like 8 dpo cause I am a POAS addict  so Friday for me!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I'm really interested to know how many of you we're actually pregnant I am going through the same thing at the moment and feeling its all a bit strange especially as I o'd on cd10


----------



## AshleyKeil

I don't track my ovulation but online says it was the 6th? Anyways for 5 days I've been queasy until early afternoon. Everyday. Ugh! We got Peggo our first cycle last time and this is our first time trying for #2, it's stressful so hopefully it works!


----------

